

Show HN: APIxChange A marketplace for custom API integration.  - jsonne
http://apixchange.com

======
jareau
Congrats on the launch Jeromy and the APIXchange team!!

Balanced
([https://www.balancedpayments.com](https://www.balancedpayments.com)) is
happy to be working with you as a vendor and a customer :)

------
grumblefoo
I've had to do salesforce integrations in the past, and they were not very
fun. I could definitely see this being useful for integrations with rather
complicated apis.

~~~
jsonne
Salesforce is probably the most common request we get :)

------
jeffepp
Congrats, this is a great concept and we are
([https://getAmbassador.com](https://getAmbassador.com)) happy to be one of
the launch partners!

------
mttsn
How can I get certified as a developer? I've done a few disqus projects
before.

~~~
jsonne
Hey there!

Just sign up as a developer, and during the signup process it'll ask what API
you want to request certification in.

~~~
mttsn
How long does it take to get verified?

~~~
jsonne
It's pretty easy. Just provide your info and if you can point to a project
you've done in the past on your github it's relatively quick.

